# Animal medications



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

Hi,
I just thought I'd let other pet owners know about this business; For the past few months i've been getting my pet's medications from them.

The medicines are the same quality as from the Vets; even packaging is the same and expiry dates are good too; But I pay half the amount of money!!

My pet needs prescription drugs and at present the Vet provides the written prescription for free. The medicines arrive within 48hrs of my sending it to them.

So check out www.animalmedicines.co.uk


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that, Bella. Just ordered some Frontline for our cats, at around half the price that the vet charges  

Gerald


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Made a note of that, thank you!!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have ised www.medicanimal.com and found them to be very good

they emailed me a 10% coupon and said I could share it here are the details

just enter the code UK8828 on the payment page in the box labled coupon and click on redeem

  

Anne


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
we use www.vetuk.co.uk excellent service and email offers and discounts.

simon


----------

